# mT kATAHDIN PICS



## ELF (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi, Please check out my pics of Mt Katahdin and the knife edge.

http://community.webshots.com/user/loufauxbel

enjoy the trail, LOU


----------



## summit1 (Sep 29, 2003)

Great pics.  Some day I will get there. 8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2003)

summit1 said:
			
		

> Some day I will get there. 8)


Likewise.


----------



## Max (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice pics Lou!  And I liked the Goldwing ones as well.  Maybe my wife and I will see you on the road sometime.  Happy hiking _and _ riding!

Patti and Max......yellow 2001 GL-1800


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice photos, Someday I'll get back to see the Knife's Edge again & more of BSP.  I also see you have Whitney pictures too.  I'll have to check those out another day.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2003)

Chomp from the AMC forums has some really great images from the Knife Edge and Baxter in general from a trip last year here:

http://gallery.backcountry.net/chomp-baxter02?&page=3

*This pic* is especially cool!


----------



## hikem'all (Oct 9, 2003)

Nice pic  I liked the ones of Whiteny. It must of been quiet the adventure. You had said it was hard to get a permit can u tell me how u went about getting one? I would love to get out there one of these days. I did Mt Elbert this summer in Co. I had no trouble with altitude. I would like to hear from about the permit thanks Lou.


----------

